# Bulls on Parade!!



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

"Bulls on Parade ((Kids take over!!!))" on YouTube





Epic day at the cut!
Crab and Whiting were the baits of choice.


----------



## sabotage (Sep 17, 2013)

That was awesome! Its great to see the kids working together, building a bond that will last forever. Couple of those bulls look as big and heavier than the kids. Keep up the good work, there is still hope for the younger generation yet and those kids are proof of that!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Thanks guys! Love watching those kids battle fish! Cracks me up!


----------

